# 2002 Sabel automatic headlights don't work but rest of lights do



## stoogefans (Nov 3, 2008)

Hopefully someone can help me out there. I own a 2002 Mercury Sable and the automatic headlights no longer come on by themselves. I have to manually turn on the headlights.


----------



## justageek (Nov 2, 2008)

bad switch or control module? unless your real good with test lights i would say take to repair shop. is there any extended warranty on vehicle?


----------



## vanchie21 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a 2003 mercury sable with the auto lights feature. what has gone wrong here is the light sensor relay has gone out or gotten corroded. it is located under the dash so getting to it will be challenging, but you may be able to access it through the center console by removing the radio and air controls


----------



## vanchie21 (Jul 20, 2012)

and another simple problem could be the auto lights relay too, i'd actually try that first tho


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This 3 year old post is closed.

BG


----------

